# Tig welder CC vs CV?



## Jim_cellarshop (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, I am looking at buying an engine driven welder, I need a generator & eventually I would like to tig weld 4140, 1050 & similar. I do have a Mig, a 140 Hobart handler for regular fab. Some of the tooling & rifle work really needs Tig (ok, I think?). I can get by with 6kw but the Miller I am looking at only has CC Tig abilities, but the 9kw unit has CV & CC I think. The 9kw (I think model 225, I dont have info here) is 200lbs heavier & a bit more money. I have never Tig welded before. Thanks for all your help! Jim.


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll try to weigh in on an answer.  CC machines provide constant amp (current) to the leads for stick welding and Tig.  CV machines provide constant volts for mig types of operations.  So If you get a machine the CC/CV machine will be way more versatile in the long run.  You could equip it with a suitcase wire feeder for mig and a suitcase with high freq fro AC tig (aluminum) and Dc tig for steel.  DC tig can be scratch started and lift arc started as well as started with high frequency.  The Miller Bobcats and the Lincoln Rangers as well as the Hobart champion will do a good job providing electricity when the power is out and can do multiple welding processes when properly attatched to the optional equipment.  Hope this helps.  I glossed over a good bit of the info to avoid an overly technical response, but this is the gist of it from how I understand the processes and equipment.
Bob


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for info. I no longer have my O/A torch so eventually I would like to have a stick for regual fab & Tig for the more delicate projects. I usually only use my Mig for light gauge (lt 10ga) & low stress projects. Above all I think I need a good deal more practice  Thanks Jim.


----------

